# Ipad apps up!



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I already downloaded Pages, although no ibooks yet


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeet!  I have been checking the apps store daily for iPad apps!  They must be saving iBooks for Saturday.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow!!So cool!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ibooks is up, just downloaded it


----------

